# turkey rules



## WISH IT WAS YOU

hay i was wandering if you can shoot a turkey with a bow from a tree 
when ever i am hunt deer i have turkeys come right under me one day i just want to hunt them tell me if this in ok or not


----------



## oxmos

As long as you shoot one during the fall turkey season you should be good to go. Good luck getting drawn on them without getting busted. Tough to do sometimes, but it can be done!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

cool i might go this week end if i shoot a doe


----------



## jiggin'fool

don't forget to buy your tag!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

i know i will its not that much $


----------



## Whaler

You'd better be ready when you see some approaching. Have your bow up and cocked or your crossbow . They almost always spot you up in a tree. You stand out like a sore thumb up there unless you can get skinny and look like a limb.


----------



## DarbyMan

Make sure you are in a legal county. I think only 37 counties are open to fall turkey.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

well i might have to go during spring unless i git my next big doe befor it ends


----------



## c. j. stone

I think the laws say you can't shoot one in a tree(the TURKEY is in the tree). I don't think it's vice-versa!!


----------



## jiggin'fool

in the fall you can shoot one from a treestand in the spring you can't and you can never shoot a turkey on a roost(anytime resting on a limb)


----------



## flypilot33

jiggin'fool said:


> in the fall you can shoot one from a treestand in the spring you can't


Do you have some legal writings to back that up?? I have never heard that, and couldn't find anything in the regs saying you could not turkey hunt from a tree.


----------

